# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  زحام   عند    باب  الجنة

## ابو همام

*اصوات   الداخلين   اختلطت    مع  بعضها  ..
تأمل   المشهد    عندما   يفتح   الباب  !!!
《وسيق   الذين   اتقوا    ربهم الى    الجنة  زمرا   حتى   اذا جاءهم   فتحت  ابوابها     وقال  لهم  خزنتها   سﻻم  عليكم    طيبتم    فادخلوها خالدين 》
اى  جمال .....اى   روعه .....اى  سعاده....اى  رضا  
ما احقر  الدنيا   فى  تلك اللحظه   (ﻻاله اﻻالله )
فما طابت الدنيا  اﻻبذكره   وﻻطابت الاخرة   اﻻبعفوه    
اسال    الله     ان  يجمعنى   بكم    ووالدينا  واهلنا جميعا  واحبابنا  فى  الجنة .
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم آميييييين ... ياسلام عليك أبوهمام ... إختيار رائع . بارك الله فيك.
*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم أرزقنا جنتك ولذة النظر الي وجهك الكريم ياااااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اسال    الله     ان  يجمعنى   بكم    ووالدينا  واهلنا جميعا  واحبابنا  فى  الجنة . 

امين امين يارب العالمين
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام

*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

اللهم آميييييين ... ياسلام عليك أبوهمام ... إختيار رائع . بارك الله فيك.



يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

اللهم أرزقنا جنتك ولذة النظر الي وجهك الكريم ياااااااا رب



اللهم اميييين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

 اسال    الله    
 ان  يجمعنى   بكم    ووالدينا  واهلنا جميعا  واحبابنا  فى  الجنة . 

امين امين يارب العالمين
جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام




جمعا   يارب   يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*اللهم آمين
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*عَنْ حَكِيمِ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ رضى الله عنهم , أَنّ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " أَنْتُمْ تُوَافُونَ  سَبْعِينَ أُمَّةً ، أَنْتُمْ آخِرُهَا وَأَكْرَمُهَا عَلَى اللَّهِ ، وَمَا بَيْنَ  مِصْرَاعَيْنِ مِنْ مَصَارِيعِ الْجَنَّةِ مَسِيرَةُ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا ،  وَلَيَأْتِيَنَّ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمٌ وَلَهُ كَظِيظٌ " .

قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ( إن أول  زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في  السماء إضاءة ، لا يبولون ، ولا يتغوطون ، ولا يتمخطون ، ولا يتفلون . أمشاطهم  الذهب ، ورشحهم المسك ، ومجامرهم الألوة . أزواجهم الحور العين . أخلاقهم على خلق  رجل واحد ، على صورة أبيهم آدم ستون ذراعاً في السماء ) .
جزاك  الله خيرا أسأل الله أن يجعلنى وإياك والأخوان جميعاً من أهلها
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اللهم ان نسالك رضاك والجنة ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اللهم نسالك الجنة ونعيمها ونعوذ بك من النار وجحيمها
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*اللهم اجعلنا مع الذبن يساقون الى الجنة فى زمرة المؤمنين ....
*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

اللهم آمين



جمعا  يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اسماعيل
					

عَنْ 
حَكِيمِ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ رضى الله عنهم , أَنّ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَالَ : " أَنْتُمْ تُوَافُونَ  سَبْعِينَ أُمَّةً ، أَنْتُمْ آخِرُهَا وَأَكْرَمُهَا عَلَى اللَّهِ ، وَمَا بَيْنَ  مِصْرَاعَيْنِ مِنْ مَصَارِيعِ الْجَنَّةِ مَسِيرَةُ أَرْبَعِينَ عَامًا ،  وَلَيَأْتِيَنَّ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمٌ وَلَهُ كَظِيظٌ " .

قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ( إن أول  زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر ، والذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في  السماء إضاءة ، لا يبولون ، ولا يتغوطون ، ولا يتمخطون ، ولا يتفلون . أمشاطهم  الذهب ، ورشحهم المسك ، ومجامرهم الألوة . أزواجهم الحور العين . أخلاقهم على خلق  رجل واحد ، على صورة أبيهم آدم ستون ذراعاً في السماء ) .
جزاك  الله خيرا أسأل الله أن يجعلنى وإياك والأخوان جميعاً من أهلها



اللهم  اميييين  يارب  العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

اللهم ان نسالك رضاك والجنة ونعوذ بك من سخطك والنار



اللهم  امين   يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

اللهم نسالك الجنة ونعيمها ونعوذ بك من النار وجحيمها



اللهم   اميين  جمعا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة DERNA
					

[SIZE=6]اللهم اجعلنا مع الذبن يساقون الى الجنة فى زمرة المؤمنين ....[/

SIZE]



اللهم    امييييين    يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم أرزقنا جنتك ولذة النظر الي وجهك الكريم يا رب العالمين
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الله يجزيك خير ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## BADOR

*اللهم امين 
بارك الله فيك يااخي ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اللهم أرزقنا جنتك ولذة النظر الي وجهك 
الكريم يا رب العالمين




اللهم   امييين  يارب
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

الله يجزيك خير ابو همام



يديك   العافيه
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة BADOR
					

اللهم امين 
بارك الله فيك يااخي ابو همام



جزيت  خيرا
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



يارب  ادخلنا  جنة    الفردوس
                        	*

----------

